# Phrag. Beauport AM/AOS



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2010)

Our 4N Phrag. Beauport (Hanne Popow x sargentianum) received an AM/AOS of 83 points last weekend at the orchid show at the Winter Carnival in Saint Paul!

















We also received an HCC/AOS on one of our Phal. schilleriana purpurea's 

Robert


----------



## Ray (Jan 26, 2010)

Gorgeous!

No wonder it was awarded.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 26, 2010)

Congratulations! This is a beautiful plant and the flowers are worth every point they received. You can be proud of it as much as I am glad to see it. Thanks! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice! This is one of the parents of Chuck Acker's cross of Magdalene Rose which has bloomed some very good flowers. It looks much like the similar Mem. Dick Clements with a bit fuller form.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2010)

Beautiful! The color is way deeper and redder than the Beauport I have. :smitten:


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 26, 2010)

slippertalker said:


> Very nice! This is one of the parents of Chuck Acker's cross of Magdalene Rose which has bloomed some very good flowers. It looks much like the similar Mem. Dick Clements with a bit fuller form.


It very much reminds me of MDC as well! It's a beauty! CONGRATS!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 26, 2010)

Gorgeous-what amazing color :clap::drool:.

Susan


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 26, 2010)

awesome display. It also has a very plump pouch. congrats!!!:clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2010)

nice, lots of flowers as well. no pic of the phal?  congratulations


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 26, 2010)

And who said love at first sight doesn't exist?!?
Beautiful!


----------



## musiclovertony (Jan 26, 2010)

I saw that one in your display, it's lovely! Your whole display was absolutely amazing! I pretty much added most of the plants you had displayed to my want list


----------



## Ernie (Jan 26, 2010)

Good job OL gang! Some day I'll make it up to that show. 

-Ernie


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 26, 2010)

Bloody hell, no wonder it was awarded indeed...


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 26, 2010)

in all of my almost 3 years of being into Orchids, I have never seen a flower so plentiful and beautiful!! BE PROUD!!!!


----------



## snow (Jan 27, 2010)

i agree


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2010)

Bravo, congrats for the award, great plant and blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful flower and plant.


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2010)

Yay besseae hybrids! Congrats!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice! What did you name it?


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2010)

That is one BEAUTIFUL plant... Congrats on the well deserved award..


----------



## Wendy (Jan 27, 2010)

Really nice....CONGRATS! :clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow that's truly spectacular!


----------



## Heather (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice, my division of one of Chuck's never did well.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Robert,

A very fine looking plant that deserves the award. Congratulations.

All the best,

Rob Z.


----------

